# English Springer Spaniel



## FRANK PHILLIPS (Apr 12, 2019)

Can anyone advise please .Last year my Springer had Fissures in Elbows on both his front legs ,on internet it is a trait of Springer, cracks in Elbow.
He had two operation with Anderson Abercomby Veterinary Referrals Ockley in Surrey .He has screws in both his legs holding the Elbows together,since then he has made a good recovery and while he is not running as fast he moves well ..
Next question(is like how long is a piece of string ),has anyone had experience of the joints having further problems ,the screws breaking ,so on .
We have now received new pet insurance policy quote and because of claim it has gone up 90%


----------

